# SLOW THE HELL DOWN!!!



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Went out today and yesterday to finish breaking in a new powerhead I just had installed....and do just a little bass fishing. Well Saturday with my 9 year old son we were washed onto shore by a boat full of BOYS in a dead end lake while we were pitching jigs minding our own dam business.....and again today with my wife by a grown man who must have had his head up his ass. When I was growing up I was taught to slow down and IDLE past anyone who was fishing along the bank or when you are in a narrow pass....it is called courtesy. What the hell is going on? Just had to get it off my chest!!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I was fishing a tournament on blackwater saterday wile fishing the main river 2 boats cam under hwy90 bridge wide open A pontoon came by washing a big wake jest before they cleered the bridg the one hit the rollers and almost ran up on the dock he came out of the water so fare that I could see the deck of the river walk under his boat iv never sow that before and then sum little bastard cept making laps up and down wide open in what looked like sumekind of race boat washed a couple up on the bank behind me I dont knowe hoo it is but he is ther every day he pulls his boat with a tan colered subarbon older one like early eightys if you wont to run up the river go ahead but slow down for fishermen and for blind spots by the way I wayed in one fish 1.87


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sure it would have been nice to have a natural resources officer there to ticket the kids who did that, but they're using their manpower to search boats to make sure nobody takes a red snapper out of season. 

They have their priorities, you know...(sarc)


----------

